# Introducing the "Navarre Formation" Reef Site



## Stressless

Finally resolved the name, meeting with the county tomorrow to work out implementation processes. 

Shout-out to Whack'emStack'em, Need2Fish and TCAT for the guidance, effort and support.

Everytime I see the beach now and imagine the reefs in place, 200 kayakers lined up on a chamber of commerce day of sun and sand to fish a one day tourny... this happens in my head.... :w00t:















Large area offshore is 1x2 mile area 700+ reefs

Two nearshore areas are 60 more snorkling reefs

Blue area is the parking washdown and walkovers for yak, SUPs, surfboards etc. 

The overall vision of this plan is to provide a specific area with the longest pier, largest nearshore snorkeling cluster, closest/highest density reef to both of the pier and snorkeling cluster to enable incidental reef gamefish sightings in the nearshore clusters and catches from the pier. Secondarily to position the large area offshore reefing area furthest from any pass or adjoining reef to provide a world class non-motorized fishery for viewing from SUP's, kayaks, canoes or other methods. Together this encompasses the Navarre Formation.


If you want the Navarre Formation GoogleEarth KMZ - ask the admin to attach it to here as a download.

Best 
Stressless


----------



## JD7.62

Will the walkovers be ramps down the beach? If so that would be AWESOME! Just dont make it like the kayak launch over on Cape San Blas. It has a sharp 90 degree turn that forces you to lift the kayaks up and over the rails on the end that makes it pretty much useless. Who ever designed that wasnt thinking too straight!

Before we know it, this WILL be the location of the greatest shotgun start kayak tournament on the Gulf Coast! Imagine the possibilities!!


----------



## Stressless

JD - LoL, Who yu talking to hear?? Dang bet'cha we've built in all the things to make it work/ 'cause we're had to overcome the same issue you describe w/r/t walkover beach entry. 

With that being said, please ask any question(s) as we want to ensure we have covered all angles.


----------



## cheesegrits

Does the "or other methods" include my boat trolling through there like I have for the past few years or will this area go the way of Biscayne or Pennekamp with only boats with permits able to fish it. The so called SRZ.


----------



## fairpoint

cheesegrits said:


> Does the "or other methods" include my boat trolling through there like I have for the past few years or will this area go the way of Biscayne or Pennekamp with only boats with permits able to fish it. The so called SRZ.


I was thinking that also.....Whats going to happen during cobia season
and there's a school of ten on top over this area...? Going to get a ticket for going to them and catching them..? 
I'm all for the reefs ,I'm just not up to date on all the specifics.......


----------



## JD7.62

fairpoint said:


> I was thinking that also.....Whats going to happen during cobia season
> and there's a school of ten on top over this area...? Going to get a ticket for going to them and catching them..?
> I'm all for the reefs ,I'm just not up to date on all the specifics.......


Dont worry, by the time you run all the way from the pass to Navarre the kayakers will beat you to the fish. I can leave my house and be over that reef in less time then it takes for you to get from the pass to that reef in an average boat. :thumbup:


----------



## cheesegrits

View from the pier last year in late March. Stopped by on the way to Lillian. We counted 35 boats in view.


----------



## sniperpeeps

JD7.62 said:


> Dont worry, by the time you run all the way from the pass to Navarre the kayakers will beat you to the fish. I can leave my house and be over that reef in less time then it takes for you to get from the pass to that reef in an average boat. :thumbup:


Wanna bet?


----------



## CCC

I have the same questions, will boats be banned ? Also you mentioned a pier over the reefs, wouldn't a stationary fishing platform decimate a reef from all fish species ???????? I mean I think you would have the occasional swim by's like you have at any pier with a natural bottom but as far as good quality reef fish that stay on that reef they would be wiped out by pier fishermen fishing day in and day out.


----------



## JD7.62

sniperpeeps said:


> Wanna bet?


Average boat! 400 ponies strapped to the back of a 24ft boat doesnt classify as average! :thumbsup: At least in my book!


----------



## JD7.62

cheesegrits said:


> View from the pier last year in late March. Stopped by on the way to Lillian. We counted 35 boats in view.


Thats one month out of the year. The rest of the year combined I probably see that many boats. Most are the same few any way.

Its not worth it for your average fisherman to run 25 miles to fish 60ft of water even with this new reef. If I owned a boat I sure as shit wouldnt run that far to fish that shallow for my own personal trips!


----------



## CCC

I agree, I have never taken a boat to Navarre in the gulf and probably never will, was just curious, still wonder what good a reef will do if there is a pier over it raping every fish on it, maybe I am not understanding the logistics of the plan.


----------



## JD7.62

CCC said:


> I have the same questions, will boats be banned ? Also you mentioned a pier over the reefs, wouldn't a stationary fishing platform decimate a reef from all fish species ???????? I mean I think you would have the occasional swim by's like you have at any pier with a natural bottom but as far as good quality reef fish that stay on that reef they would be wiped out by pier fishermen fishing day in and day out.


He said that its closest to the pier for "incidental" catches. Ive personally seen AJs and red snapper off Navarre pier. With this large reef complex just 3/4 of a mile from the end of the pier, no reason to believe that these reef fish will not be seen from Navarre Pier more frequently. 

As for this area being a no motor zone, that would be cool, would give kayakers a 2 square mile of safety yet still give the boats hundred and hundreds of square miles to fish. But I really doubt this will ever be a NMZ and if its not my feelings wont get hurt either.

To be honest Im more excited about the ramp and wash down more then anything. Thats one of the only two negatives about kayak fishing. Hauling up a heavy ass kayak up our sugar soft sand and then not having fresh water available to rinse your gear before everything dries up!

This reef will put Navarre on the map as one of the greatest kayak fishing destinations in the country, perhaps the world. Of course we are known for our reef fishing but Navarre gets a couple of good runs of traditionally blue water fish like sailfish, mahi and tuna, even a few wahoo were caught last year.

Ive already ran into kayak anglers from a far away as Texas and Virginia who came to Navarre just to troll, imagine how many will come now that they can troll AND bottom fish!


----------



## aquatic argobull

Anybody know exactly what the reef structures will be?


----------



## spencer618

I heard they will be pyramids I think? And I hope the cobia boats dont venture down here as thick this year..


----------



## grouper1963

JD7.62 said:


> ...Its not worth it for your average fisherman to run 25 miles to fish 60ft of water even with this new reef. If I owned a boat I sure as shit wouldnt run that far to fish that shallow for my own personal trips!


If you build it, they will come. Put a reef system that will hold and produce fish - whether bait, reef dwellers, pelagics - fishermen will be there. Hell -I would at least once to see if it's worth it!


----------



## JD7.62

grouper1963 said:


> If you build it, they will come. Put a reef system that will hold and produce fish - whether bait, reef dwellers, pelagics - fishermen will be there. Hell -I would at least once to see if it's worth it!


I guess for the guys that have zero non public stuff might but if Im going to just fish in 60ft of water I can think of TONS of places much closer then 25 miles to hit. I mean if you cant limit out on 8-12lb snapper within 8 miles of the pass youre doing it wrong!


----------



## JD7.62

spencer618 said:


> I heard they will be pyramids I think? And I hope the cobia boats dont venture down here as thick this year..


Good luck with that, the area between Navarre and Portofino is prime cobia fishing territory and they will be running our beaches no matter what. 

I cobia fished hard last spring and the boats didnt bother me at all. Heck If I got out there at dawn I got a solid two hours in before the boats first showed up as they usually didnt get there till around 0800 at the earliest.


----------



## sniperpeeps

JD7.62 said:


> I guess for the guys that have zero non public stuff might but if Im going to just fish in 60ft of water I can think of TONS of places much closer then 25 miles to hit. I mean if you cant limit out on 8-12lb snapper within 8 miles of the pass youre doing it wrong!



If I were you I wouldn't be worried about the boats coming down there. You said yourself that this could turn into one of Florida's premier kayak fishing destination. Might suck a little bit when you realize all your "private" numbers near this reef aren't so private anymore and they are covered in kayakers. Then maybe you have people following you to your spots because they have seen your reports and stuff. I'm just saying, you are asking for a crowd and you will probably get it so just be ready for all the junk involved with fishing a crowded area. People who fish often get bored with public numbers real quick, won't take them long to venture out and find nearby spots.


----------



## Stressless

A bit of clarification - JD has lots of velocity not much vector on this project - It's all good.

OK by the numbers:

- from the end of Navarre Pier to the near edge of the reef ~.85 SM
- even the holly boys can't cast a jig that far
- it will be open to fishing and motorized vessels at this time
- 32(thirtytwo) 1/4x1/4 mile reef clusters
- Most Cobia "lines" are within 3/4 mile of the beach not 1-2 miles from the beach' the 30 boats in the pic are all within 1/3 mile of the beach
-* Incidental catches off the pier* -- Incidental = incidental (ˌɪnsɪˈdɛntəl) _adj_*1. *happening in connection with or resulting from something more important; casual or fortuitous
*2. * (foll by: _to_) found in connection (with); related (to)
*3. * (foll by: _upon_) caused (by)
*4. occasional or minor*: incidental expenses._n_*
5. * (_often plural_) an incidental or minor expense, event, or action




As for boaters making the journey to this one; Why? Escambia is putting out 1333 pyramids and Okaloosa is putting out 800 pyramids all vastly closer to the pass then this one. Walton and Bay are both putting out more then 700 pyramids.

 Florida Reefs for NRDA Phase III - NOTE: These are are projected estimates- actual deployment info will follow each reefing splash.


----------



## JD7.62

sniperpeeps said:


> If I were you I wouldn't be worried about the boats coming down there. You said yourself that this could turn into one of Florida's premier kayak fishing destination. Might suck a little bit when you realize all your "private" numbers near this reef aren't so private anymore and they are covered in kayakers. Then maybe you have people following you to your spots because they have seen your reports and stuff. I'm just saying, you are asking for a crowd and you will probably get it so just be ready for all the junk involved with fishing a crowded area. People who fish often get bored with public numbers real quick, won't take them long to venture out and find nearby spots.


Doesnt bother me, I have about 15 spots in my second area which you know. It also gives me reason to search another area where I know there are tons of coops but I havnt had to yet. 

Having this reef WILL make trolling better for me and that is what I look forward to, not bottom fishing on it. Besides this reef is directly over some of my spots already so its a moot point.

Its a catch 22 for me. Having Navarre known as a kayak fishing destination may mean more people will come to Navarre looking for a guide. On the other hand I get a few trips because people are tired of fishing the public junk off of Destin or Pensacola so maybe instead of going with me they will just opt to fish this reef instead. I will win some and lose some but in the end the positives are greater then the negatives.


----------



## spencer618

JD7.62 said:


> Good luck with that, the area between Navarre and Portofino is prime cobia fishing territory and they will be running our beaches no matter what.
> 
> I cobia fished hard last spring and the boats didnt bother me at all. Heck If I got out there at dawn I got a solid two hours in before the boats first showed up as they usually didnt get there till around 0800 at the earliest.


Yeah I guess now that I have a yak I can get out there way before the boats! And I agree its pretty sad if you cant get a limit of snapper or aj's or whatever your after within 8 miles of the pass. So many good spots over that way!


----------



## JD7.62

Stressless said:


> A bit of clarification - *JD has lots of velocity not much vector on this project* - It's all good.
> 
> OK by the numbers:
> 
> - from the end of Navarre Pier to the near edge of the reef ~.85 SM
> - even the holly boys can't cast a jig that far
> - it will be open to fishing and motorized vessels at this time
> - 32(thirtytwo) 1/4x1/4 mile reef clusters
> - Most Cobia "lines" are within 3/4 mile of the beach not 1-2 miles from the beach' the 30 boats in the pic are all within 1/3 mile of the beach
> -* Incidental catches off the pier* -- Incidental = incidental (ˌɪnsɪˈdɛntəl) _adj_*1. *happening in connection with or resulting from something more important; casual or fortuitous
> *2. * (foll by: _to_) found in connection (with); related (to)
> *3. * (foll by: _upon_) caused (by)
> *4. occasional or minor*: incidental expenses._n_*
> 5. * (_often plural_) an incidental or minor expense, event, or action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for boaters making the journey to this one; Why? Escambia is putting out 1333 pyramids and Okaloosa is putting out 800 pyramids all vastly closer to the pass then this one. Walton and Bay are both putting out more then 700 pyramids.
> 
> Florida Reefs for NRDA Phase III - NOTE: These are are projected estimates- actual deployment info will follow each reefing splash.


Bob, tell me where I was wrong. I didnt state any facts about the reef other then the fact that its about 3/4 of a mile from the pier. The rest is opinion and Im excited about it. Nothing more. I mean just about every one of your posts in a thread Ive posted in going back to my reports has something smart to say towards me so I guess I should just get use to it by now.


----------



## sniperpeeps

JD7.62 said:


> Bob, tell me where I was wrong. I didnt state any facts about the reef other then the fact that its about 3/4 of a mile from the pier. The rest is opinion and Im excited about it. Nothing more. I mean just about every one of your posts in a thread Ive posted in going back to my reports has something smart to say towards me so I guess I should just get use to it by now.


He just wanted to let people know that he was "in charge" of this JD. Damn dude don't steal his thunder lol!


----------



## JD7.62

Sorry man, I will step back in my place. 

Either way, I will see yall out there maybe this fall but if the bait isnt holding on it good by then maybe by May of 2015!


----------



## sniperpeeps

jd7.62 said:


> sorry man, i will step back in my place.
> !


lol!


----------



## Stressless

LoL -- nothing insinuated and you are a GREAT advocate of the project buddy --


> It's All good


.

JD - I did brief the county this afternoon and they agreed with the washdown ideas/ placement of the walkover in the park, tri folds to advertise the plans ...

.. and the rough sketch follow-on reefing plan. Wanna 'take a ride'? PM me and let's figure out Phase IV for the Navarre Formation.

:yes:
Stressless


----------



## grouper1963

Well I look forward to this and it will be a great boon for the area - probably better than having a Navarre Pass. I have been contemplating to returning to zodiac fishing and this would be a bene.

BTW - when is this to happen?


----------



## navkingfisher

*Navarre spots*

I grew up in Navarre we fished spots out of our john boats and canoes before kayaks were around, we had triggerfish/ snapper spots out there before we had gps. Its cool to see the advancement in Navarre. I was a porter at the H.I. when Roy Scheider and Universal filmed Jaws there. Its funny to see people get all territorial about other yaks coming up to them while they"re on a bottom spot, hell back in the day we were shocked and happy to have the company. Of cours in the 70's we were notorious for being territorial over our surf spots. Fortunately cooler heads like Brenda and Charlie cooled us out. I am excited to see this come about and look forward to fishing and diving off my Outback on these spots, to include futher exploration of my own spots...and yours, since it"s not private property and all.


----------



## stocke2

when are they actually going to put the reefs in?


----------



## JD7.62

navkingfisher said:


> I grew up in Navarre we fished spots out of our john boats and canoes before kayaks were around, we had triggerfish/ snapper spots out there before we had gps. Its cool to see the advancement in Navarre. I was a porter at the H.I. when Roy Scheider and Universal filmed Jaws there. Its funny to see people get all territorial about other yaks coming up to them while they"re on a bottom spot, hell back in the day we were shocked and happy to have the company. Of cours in the 70's we were notorious for being territorial over our surf spots. Fortunately cooler heads like Brenda and Charlie cooled us out. I am excited to see this come about and look forward to fishing and diving off my Outback on these spots, to include futher exploration of my own spots...and yours, since it"s not private property and all.


Heck yeah man! Have at it! Tons of spots out there!


----------



## CCC

Where exactly in Navarre is this going to be ? Is land already secured ?


----------



## Stressless

*Where is the spot?:* I've added the google earth KMZ file on the first post - it'szipped as the forum doens't allow posting KMZ files direct. Download and unzip it, then start with Google Earth.

*When will reefs be deployed*?: mid-late summer 14 starting probably finish early summer 15. CLIFFHANGER = start is about 2 months post FWC fundng from BP via the NRDA Phase III process.
*
Is the land secured?:* The permitted area is defined with full and final permitting expected at the end of this month. 

We've been working this since the fall of 12, I plan to brief the status to the county commissioners 28 Mar.

Best Regards,
Stressless


----------



## ryanbr

This is an awesome addition to an ever growing reef program. I've long been a fan of the FWC encouraging like projects adjacent to every pier within the state. But the bickering over user groups needs to cease. It should be open to all with existing state laws applying. The only exception would be some snorkeling reefs placed within what is already a swimming area adjacent to these piers, ie Pcola Beach and the old submerged pier pilings. Where swimmers currently occupy waters out of reach of the pier but off-limits to motor craft. I believe this is the ideal compromise for those wanting a safe snorkeling area free from boats and those who believe it should be open to all user groups. You can denote these areas bound by the end of the pier and a VERY visible set of range markers on the beach. Good luck and God bless y'all for all the hard work.


----------



## fairpoint

spencer618 said:


> I heard they will be pyramids I think? And I hope the cobia boats dont venture down here as thick this year..


Hope all you want....the proposed site is where most destin boats prefer to fish...and I'm going to be fishing on one of them this year !!!!!
After cobia season and throughout the summer and fall it will be a kayakers paradise....and I hope there won't be a conflict of interest with the "Formation"


----------



## snake 166

Great idea and hope it gets supported. I do have a problem with placing so many reefs on a relatively small area. You can only get so many fish on a square mile so most of these reefs will be vacant or only have a few transient fish on them. I would recommend a minimum spacing between reefs of 1000ft. This number is based on my experience with artificial reef placement off Okaloosa County. If possible, get more square miles permitted.


----------



## Stressless

Dates seem to be good, funding in the mid Fall/ Contract and start deployment. In the last meeting we had with the 5 counties Eglin Range offered "Material Of Opportunity" in the high limestone cement aggregate for bomb targets. 

Plan is to put 3-4 "humps" in the permitted area following Okaloosa reefing attempt with that material. 

As to the density this is the first phase with many 1/4x1/4 mile expanded reef patch clusters around the main reef formation. We don't want each reef to hold fish for the slaying - the density will ensure the fish migrate around the entire formation and hopfully the humps ~25-30 vertical from seafloor, will act a peligic and other top tier reef fish attractants. 

We see this as a 5-10 year plan and I am open to all opinions. 

Best Regards,
Stressless


----------



## MillerTime

Stressless said:


> As for boaters making the journey to this one; Why? Escambia is putting out 1333 pyramids and Okaloosa is putting out 800 pyramids all vastly closer to the pass then this one. Walton and Bay are both putting out more then 700 pyramids.


While I agree it is better than nothing, it seems like an inefficiency of resources to only put down pyramids by themselves. Pyramids by themselves don't hold that much life compared to most other artificial reefs.

Is this project going to be pyramids only as well?


----------



## JD7.62

Stressless said:


> Dates seem to be good, funding in the mid Fall/ Contract and start deployment. In the last meeting we had with the 5 counties Eglin Range offered "Material Of Opportunity" in the high limestone cement aggregate for bomb targets.
> 
> Plan is to put 3-4 "humps" in the permitted area following Okaloosa reefing attempt with that material.
> 
> As to the density this is the first phase with many 1/4x1/4 mile expanded reef patch clusters around the main reef formation. We don't want each reef to hold fish for the slaying - the density will ensure the fish migrate around the entire formation and *hopfully the humps ~25-30 vertical from seafloor, will act a peligic and other top tier reef fish attractants. *
> 
> We see this as a 5-10 year plan and I am open to all opinions.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Stressless


I was hoping something BIG and tall would be dropped down. Something to attract AJs would be ideal.


----------



## ryanbr

What do your depth profiles for your reefs look like? And what are you going to be allowed in the way of clearances?


----------



## ryanbr

With all of ya'lls experience with this process, I still think it would be neat to try and coordinate w a "statewide" FWC type project. So that someone might travel the state to sample the fishing and diving opportunities at our various "pier" reefs. Were there any thoughts about considering a coordinated "snorkeling" reef within current swimming areas?????????


----------



## Stressless

Each of the five gulf front counties except Bay is putting snorkeling reefs out. Santa Rosa will have 90 reef modules within the designated swimming/no motor area East of the pier - (their are 30 there now). We're working the signage and county ordnance at this time.

JD that's exactly what we hope to attrack with the 3-4 humps of limestone, due to the area 2+ miles from shipping lanes, and Okaloosa's work we expect to have a least 30' clearance from top of the mound to Mean Sea Level. 30'-35' off the seafloor

Ryanbr - The snorkeling reef for Santa Rosa is over 1200' from the pier to preclude any issues with fishing from the pier and the citizens using the reef for viewing/swimming.

//Best
Stressless


----------



## Stressless

Update on a long complex AR project in Santa Rosa County... 

All permits for 

- Navarre Snorkeling reef expansion (SR-26)

- Navarre Formation (SR-27)

.. have been received and approved. 

The BP dollars ($11M+) for the 5 county reefing projects have been approved and FWC has been contacted to finalize the last MOU between BP and the affected counties. Effectivly moving the money to where the county can incur costs against it. We anticipate (Escambia and Santa Rosa) seeing these projects start to move forward o/a the end of March 15. As we get the FRP for reefing materials releasable and other projects milestones I'll update this link or create a new post with specifics. 

5 years since oil on beach and fishing closures
4 years NRDA Phase III launched
3 years since our projects were submitted to NRDA phase III
2 years since our projects were submitted for permits NOAA, USACE, FDEP etc
Just less than a year since our projects permits were issued to the county

Keep your fingers crossed that other foolish litigation will not occur and we can see these econimic and environmental benefits splash down while standing on our clean beaches!

Best,
Bob


----------



## Yakavelli

Awesome! Thanks Bob...


----------



## E Mashburn

*Bob- need information about the Navarre reef project*

Bob- I'm Ed Mashburn, editor of Southern Kayak Fishing magazine. i would really like to talk to you about the Navarre project. Could you email me at [email protected].
thanks- Ed


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Bob - It might be fun to do another side-scan survey after the reefs are deployed.


----------



## Stressless

Ed - You'll see an email by Wednesday.

WuSu -- wat... you reading my mind!! LoL... 

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## TONER

Anyone dive this lately


----------



## Stressless

Toner - there are no reefs splashed at this date - we're still in project management pre-deployment phase. We've got all the long lead items complete and anticipate funds in the next 120 days or so... once funds are established we go into the material procurement and deployment vessel + placement design. 

Bob


----------



## TONER

Great looking forward to seeing it all come together


----------



## brianc

Anyone know if there was there any progress made on this project this year? When will the reefs start to drop?


----------

